# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Parrainages >  [A parrainer] Iana, lapine réhabilitée de laboratoire

## White Rabbit

Son histoire
Iana est une jeune lapine née début décembre 2020. Elle a rejoint l'association le 3 mai 2021. Iana a été utilisée en laboratoire dans le cadre d'expériences sur les tiques. Elle découvre à présent sa nouvelle vie de lapine de compagnie avec Ann, sa famille d'accueil.





Son caractère
Iana était très craintive et refusait tout contact physique les premiers jours après son arrivée dans sa famille d'accueil. Elle s'est détendue en 2/3 jours et s'est mise à accepter les caresses et les bisous. Elle recherche maintenant beaucoup le contact de l'humain. Elle a cependant encore peur des mouvements brusques.
C'est une lapine qui est calme, très curieuse et qui attentive à ce qui se passe autour d'elle. Si sa FA fait quelque chose, Iana vient voir ce qu'il se passe. Elle a mis quelques jours à oser s'éloigner de son enclos et à traverser la pièce sans raser les murs, mais explore maintenant tout l'espace auquel elle a accès en étant à l'aise et sans hésiter à passer par le milieu de la pièce. Elle apprécie maintenant tellement les sorties, qu'elle a du mal à retourner dans son enclos et montre son mécontentement lorsqu'elle y est enfermée.
Iana est très à l'écoute de sa famille d'accueil et comprend le "non".





_Si vous voulez aider White Rabbit à prendre soin d'Iana en attendant son adoption, vous pouvez la parrainer, en nous écrivant à parrainage@white-rabbit.org ou en remplissant le formulaire qui se trouve ici : formulaire de parrainage
Votre parrainage pourra servir à acheter des granulés, du foin, du matériel, ou à participer aux frais vétérinaires (antiparasitaire, vaccination, stérilisation...).


En tant que parrain vous pouvez également lui envoyer des jouets si vous le désirez.


Vous recevrez en échange des nouvelles et des photos d'Iana pendant toute la durée du parrainage, et serez informé en avant-première de son adoption!_

----------


## White Rabbit

Iana est une lapine très curieuse, qui observe systématiquement ce que sa famille d'accueil fait. Elle répond lorsqu'on l'appelle et réclame caresses et friandises.
Iana apprécie beaucoup de réorganiser son lieu de vie.

----------


## White Rabbit

Iana a changé de famille d'accueil début juillet et a mis du temps à s'adapter à son nouvel environnement. Elle commence à être moins timide avec sa nouvelle FA et à lui réclamer des câlins. Elle s'est également mise à jouer.

----------

